

Danish police/government system hacked - 925dk
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=da&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dr.dk%2FNyheder%2FIndland%2F2013%2F06%2F06%2F06130110.htm&act=url

======
925dk
Million of Danish Personal Identification numbers and driver license data was
downloaded. 10.000 police email accounts "hacked" - as well as access to SIS
data (Schengen registers).

